# OEM tires?



## pjdvd24 (Feb 28, 2018)

I'm interested in learning which tires everyone got with their new Gen2 car. 

2017 diesel sedan (So LT)
Goodyear Assurance M+S
205/55R16 91H
TPCSPEC 144IMS

I was surprised to see these. Tire Rack indicates Hankooks are OEM tire. 

Also, wondering if I can put the 15s on and get a little better fuel mileage (I'm 99% highway so do not need the extra traction from tire width but, might need the load rating, I don't know).

Thanks,


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Hankooks come on the Gen 2 LT with RS package. Goodyear Assurance on the regular LT.

The Assurance are probably the best you'll do for MPG. They're a pretty LRR tire with pretty bleh grip.

Premiers have Firestone something (17") or Michelin MXM4 (18")


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

Actually my Gen 2 LT without the RS came with the Hankook's. I've noticed differences also, not sure if it depends on the date of manufacture. Mine is a 16. I wish I had the Goodyear's, not a big fan of the Kinergy's.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

neile300c said:


> Actually my Gen 2 LT without the RS came with the Hankook's. I've noticed differences also, not sure if it depends on the date of manufacture. Mine is a 16. I wish I had the Goodyear's, not a big fan of the Kinergy's.


Hmm, interesting! I found that to be pretty consistent when poking around Gen 2's on the dealer lot. These were 2017's, though.


----------



## Orangepeelmobile (Jan 9, 2018)

Michelin primacy green x came on mine


----------



## nightfallgrey2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

jblackburn said:


> Hankooks come on the Gen 2 LT with RS package. Goodyear Assurance on the regular LT.
> 
> The Assurance are probably the best you'll do for MPG. They're a pretty LRR tire with pretty bleh grip.
> 
> Premiers have Firestone something (17") or Michelin MXM4 (18")


Just FYI I have the Goodyear Assurance on my 2018 LT with RS package.


----------



## pjdvd24 (Feb 28, 2018)

Thanks for the input folks. 

Interesting to see the variation of brands and models. Keep them coming!

I agree that the Assurance tires have bleh handling but, my commute doesn't require more than that. That's also why I was wondering if I could put the 15 wheels on and drop down to 185 width tires to get even more mpgs. load rating is lower on the 15s but, maybe not an issue?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Considering how accurate the speedo and odo are. I'd hate to mess around with different tire sizes. But I"m picky that way. 

Compare your speedo to a gps app.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

185/65/15. Speedometer would only be off 1 mph at 65. I would be careful with the load and speed rating. Why go to 15's? I know if you were going to a winter tire, that the benefit would be better because of less width on the ground / less resistance. Is that what you are thinking for gas mileage? Why not just go with a low rolling resistant tire?


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

nightfallgrey2018 said:


> Just FYI I have the Goodyear Assurance on my 2018 LT with RS package.


And on my 2017 LT/RS & 2016 LT.


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

Orangepeelmobile said:


> Michelin primacy green x came on mine


And on my 18 RS hatchback.

Her 17 Sedan came with the GY Fuel Max.

(both are diesels)


----------



## Merdman14 (Mar 27, 2018)

my 18 LT with RS and Redline came with michelin green x 225/40/18s


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

My 18' LT with the RS package came with Hankook.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Looked at a black granite metallic 2017 RS today, same color, same month of production as my RS. Except this one has the Hankook Kinergy tires on it while mine has the Goodyear Assurance on it.

Is it possible that mine has the "normal LT" tires instead of the "RS tires" because it's a Fleet car? (bought it from Hurts, I mean Hertz)


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

hankooks on mine not sure what i will replace them with when i upgrade to 17s" tho maybe some hankook v12s


----------



## WhateverWhatever (Apr 8, 2018)

My ‘18 Premier RS hatch came with Michelin MXM4 225/40R18.


----------



## Don Hamilton (Jan 13, 2016)

2017 LT w/RS package came with Hankooks, replaced them with lovely quiet snow tires. Dread having to put them back on and put up with roar again.


----------



## rnbarg (Apr 27, 2018)

I'm on the fence about getting the 2018 Premier Sedan w/the 17" wheels or 18" RS(Package). This post only pertains to the Premier trim with RS and non-RS options, not to lower trims. I have no idea what tires they are using. Chevy effectively forces you to take the 18" wheels if you want both the Sun and Sound AND Confidence packages. Ridiculous but that's how it is. While 17" wheels/tires are typically quieter and more road compliant than a low profile 18" counterpart, that may not be the case here The original manufacturer 17" tires on the non-RS version of the Premier (gas) Sedan are FIRESTONE FIREHAWK GT, http://bit.ly/2HF1LRR If you look closely at pics on cars.com, you will see each every 2018 non-RS Premier car has this exact tire (same observation with the RS Premier OEM tire discussed below). Notably the Firehawks are marketed as high performance all season tires and not geared towards reducing NVH (Noise, vibration and harshness.) Their ratings on tirerack.com, admittedly for all cars, not just the Cruze, aren't particularly great for NVH. Same for the professional review on that site. That said, I rented the non-RS Premier for a week in the Phila. suburbs with these tires on well-maintained roads from Enterprise w/40K miles. It was very quiet and I didn't notice much road noise. When I test drove the same car on beat up roads in the SF Bay Area, I heard a lot of road noise on rough surfaces. The OEM tires on the Premier with the RS package and 18" wheels, are MICHELON PRIMACY MXM4 - SIZE: P225/40R18. While this is a low profile tire, it is marketed and performs as a Grand Touring (GT) all season tire . http://bit.ly/2HDAeAo designed to miminize NVH much more than a performance tire. The PRIMACY MXM4 were one of only 2 highly rated GT tires available for the Cruz w/18" wheels that were low profile and met its spec. All the rest were high performance tires. So it's possible, that despite being a low profile tire riding on a larger wheel, the Michelon may yet outperform the stock FIRESTONE FIREHAWK GT used on the non-RS premier in handling (low profile) as well as in NVH. When I drive them side by side, I will update this post.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

rnbarg said:


> I'm on the fence about getting the 2018 Premier Sedan w/the 17" wheels or 18" RS(Package). This post only pertains to the Premier trim with RS and non-RS options, not to lower trims. I have no idea what tires they are using. Chevy effectively forces you to take the 18" wheels if you want both the Sun and Sound AND Confidence packages. Ridiculous but that's how it is. While 17" wheels/tires are typically quieter and more road compliant than a low profile 18" counterpart, that may not be the case here The original manufacturer 17" tires on the non-RS version of the Premier (gas) Sedan are FIRESTONE FIREHAWK GT, http://bit.ly/2HF1LRR If you look closely at pics on cars.com, you will see each every 2018 non-RS Premier car has this exact tire (same observation with the RS Premier OEM tire discussed below). Notably the Firehawks are marketed as high performance all season tires and not geared towards reducing NVH (Noise, vibration and harshness.) Their ratings on tirerack.com, admittedly for all cars, not just the Cruze, aren't particularly great for NVH. Same for the professional review on that site. That said, I rented the non-RS Premier for a week in the Phila. suburbs with these tires on well-maintained roads from Enterprise w/40K miles. It was very quiet and I didn't notice much road noise. When I test drove the same car on beat up roads in the SF Bay Area, I heard a lot of road noise on rough surfaces. The OEM tires on the Premier with the RS package and 18" wheels, are MICHELON PRIMACY MXM4 - SIZE: P225/40R18. While this is a low profile tire, it is marketed and performs as a Grand Touring (GT) all season tire . http://bit.ly/2HDAeAo designed to miminize NVH much more than a performance tire. The PRIMACY MXM4 were one of only 2 highly rated GT tires available for the Cruz w/18" wheels that were low profile and met its spec. All the rest were high performance tires. So it's possible, that despite being a low profile tire riding on a larger wheel, the Michelon may yet outperform the stock FIRESTONE FIREHAWK GT used on the non-RS premier in handling (low profile) as well as in NVH. When I drive them side by side, I will update this post.


MXM4 are good at handling, but give about zero warning when they break traction. No squealing up to the limit, you're just suddenly sliding. 

NVH is awful. I don't like them and will probably step up to a 45 profile when they need to be replaced to give myself more options for replacement tires and hopefully improve ride quality a bit.

That said, they are excellent and sure footed in rain. Useless in even small amounts of snow.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rnbarg (Apr 27, 2018)

jblackburn said:


> MXM4 are good at handling, but give about zero warning when they break traction. No squealing up to the limit, you're just suddenly sliding.
> 
> NVH is awful. I don't like them and will probably step up to a 45 profile when they need to be replaced to give myself more options for replacement tires and hopefully improve ride quality a bit.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Sounds like you are going to keep the same wheels and get 215/45R18 - that's the plan?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

rnbarg said:


> Thanks. Sounds like you are going to keep the same wheels and get 215/45R18 - that's the plan?


225/45/R18. I'm thinking Pirelli P7 Plus or potentially Michelin Premier in that size.

Yes, I absolutely love the wheels. They are easily damaged by potholes or curbs when parallel parking, but they're gorgeous.


----------



## rnbarg (Apr 27, 2018)

Sounds like if you had to do it over again, you would still have gone w/the 18" wheels vs. going w/a Cruze with 17" wheels and higher profile tires?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

rnbarg said:


> Sounds like if you had to do it over again, you would still have gone w/the 18" wheels vs. going w/a Cruze with 17" wheels and higher profile tires?


Yes. I love the RS appearance package. I think the Gen 2 looks frumpy without it. The ride quality is just a little busy/bumpy compared to the Cruze on 16" wheels I used to have, but it's still far less stiff than something "sportier" like a Mazda 3. 

As you said, it's also rare to find one ordered without RS and the other options packages.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> 225/45/R18. I'm thinking Pirelli P7 Plus or potentially Michelin Premier in that size.


You just might need a better tire in the stock 225/40R18 size instead of changing the diameter...

My Cobalt runs 225/40R18s on a 1.5-2" drop with FE5 struts/shocks, and definitely rides stiff, but not rough (as the performance gods intend). If I didn't have the Direzza ZIIs or the suspension I do, it'd probably be quite a comfortable ride.


----------



## rnbarg (Apr 27, 2018)

jblackburn said:


> Yes. I love the RS appearance package. I think the Gen 2 looks frumpy without it. The ride quality is just a little busy/bumpy compared to the Cruze on 16" wheels I used to have, but it's still far less stiff than something "sportier" like a Mazda 3.
> 
> As you said, it's also rare to find one ordered without RS and the other options packages.


It's actually releatively easy to find a Cruze with Sun and Sound AND Convenience packages riding on 17" wheels, but you can't add the Confidence (Safety) package w/out going to the 18" wheels. I'd rather ditch the Confidence package to get the more compliant ride. re: the Mazda 3, I actually leased a 2017 fully loaded Mazda 3. It lasted only 3 weeks. It had low profile tires that were even more aggressive than the Cruze and the car was *incredibly noisy*. Just Google "Mazda 3 noise". I really regretted the purchase. I was actually desparate to get rid of it when fate intervened. While parked in front of my house, a drunk driver in an SUV plowed into it, pushing it 20' into another SUV that smashed the front. The car ultimately totalled. I would never get a Mazda. It doesn't support Apple car play either. Terrible infotainment system.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

MP81 said:


> You just might need a better tire in the stock 225/40R18 size instead of changing the diameter...
> 
> My Cobalt runs 225/40R18s on a 1.5-2" drop with FE5 struts/shocks, and definitely rides stiff, but not rough (as the performance gods intend). If I didn't have the Direzza ZIIs or the suspension I do, it'd probably be quite a comfortable ride.


Right, but there are so few options in the 225/40/18 size. None of them which I've previously run and particularly liked. 45 profile sidewalls were also on the Gen 1 LTZ, which did ride a little better on the same MXM4 (but also ran lower recommended PSI).


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

rnbarg said:


> It's actually releatively easy to find a Cruze with Sun and Sound AND Convenience packages riding on 17" wheels, but you can't add the Confidence (Safety) package w/out going to the 18" wheels. I'd rather ditch the Confidence package to get the more compliant ride. re: the Mazda 3, I actually leased a 2017 fully loaded Mazda 3. It lasted only 3 weeks. It had low profile tires that were even more aggressive than the Cruze and the car was *incredibly noisy*. Just Google "Mazda 3 noise". I really regretted the purchase. I was actually desparate to get rid of it when fate intervened. While parked in front of my house, a drunk driver in an SUV plowed into it, pushing it 20' into another SUV that smashed the front. The car ultimately totalled. I would never get a Mazda. It doesn't support Apple car play either. Terrible infotainment system.


Haha, yes, my friend just bought a 2017 Grand Touring 3 after owning a 2009 3i. The new one is slightly quieter than the 2009, but only just. You still have to just about shout to be heard from the back seat at highway speeds. 

And yes, between experience with the CX-5 and his 3, the Mazda infotainment is HORRIBLE.

I would say that the Cruze is loud on rough pavement, and uneven pavement leaves a very busy/jittery ride, but it's a very sedate little highway cruiser on roads outside the DC area. You rarely need to raise your voice to be heard over the tires.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> Right, but there are so few options in the 225/40/18 size. None of them which I've previously run and particularly liked. 45 profile sidewalls were also on the Gen 1 LTZ, which did ride a little better on the same MXM4 (but also ran lower recommended PSI).


Tire Rack shows 134 tires in that size...72 summers, 48 all-seasons, 7 winters, 7 track/competition.

Are you looking for all-seasons or summer tires? If the former, the gForce Comp-2 A/S or Conti ExtremeContact DWS would be great options. Great wet/dry tires with decent winter traction and might ride better than whatever it comes with stock.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

MP81 said:


> Tire Rack shows 134 tires in that size...72 summers, 48 all-seasons, 7 winters, 7 track/competition.
> 
> Are you looking for all-seasons or summer tires? If the former, the gForce Comp-2 A/S or Conti ExtremeContact DWS would be great options. Great wet/dry tires with decent winter traction and might ride better than whatever it comes with stock.


All seasons/touring/Grand touring. I liked the DWS for handling, but treadlife was not amazing with the last set I had (30k). I despise the ProContact also available in that size. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jacque8080 (Oct 31, 2017)

[h=1]GoodYear Assurance Fuel Max - Size: 205/55R16[/h]


Size: 205/55R16
TPC Spec
Eco: Fuel Max
Serv. Desc: 91H 
UTQG: 580 A A



https://www.tirerack.com/tires/tire...&autoYear=2018&autoModel=Cruze&autoModClar=LT


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> All seasons/touring/Grand touring. I liked the DWS for handling, but treadlife was not amazing with the last set I had (30k). I despise the ProContact also available in that size.


They look to be a 560 treadwear - maybe you just had a bad set? My buddy has a set on his Astra, which he bought (used) a few years ago now, and I don't think he's ever changed the tires, so however many miles he's put on it, plus however many they had prior. Treadlife is warrantied for 50k miles, too, so not too bad IMO, and for a **** of an all-season. I know it's not saying much, but the DWS seems to be an all-season that truly is a great tire while having relatively decent dynamics in the snow, to boot.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

I just finished driving for a year and 24K miles on factory installed Goodyear Assurance. Snow, rain, heat, the works, and I found them to work fine and I still have lots of tread left.
I am not sure what route I will take when it comes time to replace, but if they are contributing a major factor in my 44 mpg round trip to work, I might try and get something similar.


----------



## Heretic (Apr 25, 2018)

My 2017 Premier came with 17" alloys shod with Firestone Firehawk 225/45 rubber. The Firehawks have about half the tread left and still have a lot of grip without theatrics. What will I choose when I replace them? I'm not really sure. The Firehawks aren't bad at all and I could make a case for re-equipping the same tire, but I may go with a BF Goodrich Comp TA Touring tire. I've had great luck with BF Goodrich tires.


----------



## Don Hamilton (Jan 13, 2016)

Message #17
2017 LT w/RS package came with Hankooks, replaced them with lovely quiet snow tires. Dread having to put them back on and put up with roar again. 

Since posting this message a nasty little bearing wearing noise began to emanate from the front left corner of the car, really loud and annoying. I was told by 2 experts that the noise I heard was not a bearing but my lovely quiet snow tires. Of course I respectfully disagreed, how could a snow tire impersonate an obviously bad bearing? 
Long story short, I remounted the Hankooks (rotated) and the nasty bearing healed itself, not only that the OEM tires don't roar no more! Go figure.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Don Hamilton said:


> Message #17
> 2017 LT w/RS package came with Hankooks, replaced them with lovely quiet snow tires. Dread having to put them back on and put up with roar again.
> 
> Since posting this message a nasty little bearing wearing noise began to emanate from the front left corner of the car, really loud and annoying. I was told by 2 experts that the noise I heard was not a bearing but my lovely quiet snow tires. Of course I respectfully disagreed, how could a snow tire impersonate an obviously bad bearing?
> Long story short, I remounted the Hankooks (rotated) and the nasty bearing healed itself, not only that the OEM tires don't roar no more! Go figure.


Were the lugs looseish? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Don Hamilton (Jan 13, 2016)

My mechanic, who played hockey for me 45 years ago, quite fastidiously torqued all the wheel nuts to spec when mounting the snows and remounting the OEMs. Both sets of tires are mounted on their own rims, the car has less than 6000 miles on it. Brake components appear as they should.
Maybe the problem will resurface in time, next I must get the damned radio fixed.


----------



## froyofanatic (Jul 16, 2018)

Michelin Primacy MXM4

They're pretty solid. Lots of grip, decent ride, noisy AF on bad pavement tho.


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

'18 diesel LT mfg. date 11/17 with Assurances. 205/55/16s


----------



## mikeysentra (May 8, 2018)

I had the Firestone's on my 18 Cruze Premier with 17" wheels. they lasted 1500 miles because t=of the noise. went with the Michelin Pilot Sport 3 and i am happy to report the tire noise is better; the wet weather performance is drastically improved and the cornering and acceleration grip it also vastly improved. so far I love these tires.


----------



## wrenwag (Feb 24, 2018)

My '17 Premier Hatch came with Firestone Firehawk GTs (225/45r17). I live in Toledo, OH and these did not perform well in the winter. Not at all.
I have had one replaced (blowout due to road debris) and one has a slow leak. All since I got the car in November. (It was a courtesy car at the dealer, so it had about 2-3k miles on it. I assumed they were the tires that came on it, but I'm not positive.)
I think down the road I'll consider new tires & rims, going to TRY stick to these until then.


----------



## froyofanatic (Jul 16, 2018)

Snow tires are really really strongly recommended for winter use.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

froyofanatic said:


> Snow tires are really really strongly recommended for winter use.


This.


----------



## rnbarg (Apr 27, 2018)

I gave the Premier with 17” wheels - the tires are performance tires (Firestone) and seem OK. They got fair reviews on Tirerack.


----------

